# We also do handrails!!!



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

This is a house we took forever to finish but it is bad to the bone!!!:usaflag










We curved and rolled the rails and added gates for security. Young kids ect...










:usaflag :usaflag :usaflag


----------



## GrouperTrooper (Oct 2, 2007)

Folks,

Breeze Fabricators builta T-Top for my 19' Outrage...I can't say enough good things about them or the job they did. I think there isn't anything they can't do with aluminum. We need tosupport small businesses whenever we can. So if youneed aluminum work done...call them.So far I've used the recommendations on this Forum for several projects and have always been completely happy with any work that was done.Times are tough all over...support your local businesses.

Wally Rossow


----------

